# How much do you spend per month?



## Bengal_Man (Aug 14, 2011)

How much do you all spend per month/per cat on food?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My monthly order is 64.00 but that includes a 17llb bag of World's Best Multi Clumping cat litter.

Now that I'm employed (/dance) I'll probably rotate a new brand/flavor of canned food in and it will raise it to about .... 75.00 a month (with the cat llitter).


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Now that I'm down to 1 cat it's a little over $1 a day for canned food, if I still had 2 cats I could save a bit by buying the larger cans.
I've never had much luck refrigerating cat food.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

my guestimate is $45/month per kitten.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

If I were feeding canned, I would be spending about $315 per month for all six cats. Feeding frankenprey raw, however, it's maybe $160 (and that's ordering rabbit and a variety of poultry hearts off Hare-Today every three or four months). 

If I could get off my duff and start paying attention to meat sales and using coupons, it'd be even less! 

AC


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Of course, all these numbers are rather meaningless in that they're going to vary depending upon geographical AND product cost differences. Someone in my location buying grocery store canned cat foods is going to be paying considerably less than I would be (buying Nature's Variety Instincts, Evo 95% Meat products, etc.), while another person on the other side of the country could be buying exactly the same products as I and paying double. It's all relative. When you throw in the differences inherent in price points between kibble and canned, the numbers become even more distorted, not to mention buying in bulk, etc.

What exactly are you trying to determine, Bengal_Man?

AC


----------



## Bengal_Man (Aug 14, 2011)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Of course, all these numbers are rather meaningless in that they're going to vary depending upon geographical AND product cost differences. Someone in my location buying grocery store canned cat foods is going to be paying considerably less than I would be (buying Nature's Variety Instincts, Evo 95% Meat products, etc.), while another person on the other side of the country could be buying exactly the same products as I and paying double. It's all relative. When you throw in the differences inherent in price points between kibble and canned, the numbers become even more distorted, not to mention buying in bulk, etc.
> 
> What exactly are you trying to determine, Bengal_Man?
> 
> AC


Just curious what people spend


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nightmare eats all canned, and it costs about $30 a month total.

Calf Barn Cats, whom there are five that show up every night, eat half canned/half raw. Total cost for all five of them is $90 a month.

Then there are the farm cats (14 of them) who eat all raw, which costs about $120 a month.

Matilda, Mooshu, Malachi, Morey, Mitch eat raw, but they are kittens so they eat a lot. All of them together probably cost $150 per month.

Mikey eats raw as well, and for him it costs $12 a month.

TyTy is transitioning to raw, at the moment his canned would cost $40 a month, but when he is on raw it would be more like $12 a month.

Total: about $440 a month for 27 cats OR $16 per month per cat on average (~$0.50 a day).


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

$40-45 per cat a month on food alone, we have two cats (And a dog).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Probably $100-$125/month for 4 cats on wet food.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

I did some research recently on costs of a few high-end foods. Mainly because I was trying to determine just how expensive whole prey from a wholesaler really is compared to other methods.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/62-raw-food-diet/146694-whole-prey-animals-best.html

Unfortunately there wasn't much interest in the thread but you can see the prices I quoted. They are average monthly cost estimates with shipping (so you could potentially save a little) for a cat that eats 6 ounces of food per day.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I spend about $40 to $60 a month on my 2 cats' food depending what I can find on sale.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

For 4 cats, I spend about $40 on the raw component and the canned is about another $50. Litter is about another $20/month.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I think it's about $60 per month for two cats. That's feeding a combo of commercial raw and grain-free canned.

Not sure what it would be with litter factored in, since the bags I get last more than a month.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh good question. In the region of £1-2 a day, so about £40 a month on canned, plus about £5 on treats. I get a World's best once a month at £10.89 and a different litter at £4.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I spend about $30 per cat per month on food, buying the most expensive dry food imported in the country (Orijen) and the most expensive cans imported here (Natural Balance and Shezir), and chicken breast.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Of course, all these numbers are rather meaningless in that they're going to vary depending upon geographical AND product cost differences.


That's what I thought, but it turns out from this thread that we spend more or less the same amount wherever we are, even me in the Middle East...


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not so much the food for Midnight, the wild cat, it's the sunflower seeds for the birds, the corn for the deer, ducks and rabbits, and the dog food for the foxes!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't want to know how much I spend.....in a sense cats are my guilty pleasure. I don't think twice buying Ritz a new toy; I think long and hard about buying myself something.
I feed around 8 feral cats a day; that cost alone is around $90 a month; I help feed/litter 4 cats in a cattery, probably around $50 a month. And Ritz, very roughly $100, not counting toys and a quite lovely, special ordered, custom made (to be delivered this month), Cat Tree. Which Ritz may use less than the $2.50 cat scratcher I bought from Goodwill.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess it would be around $60 a month for two cats. Since Maya is here, I don't think it will be a lot more. Maybe $70 max. She doesn't eat a lot compared to our boys... they are pigs 8O


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Ritzpg said:


> *I don't want to know how much I spend.....in a sense cats are my guilty pleasure. I don't think twice buying Ritz a new toy; I think long and hard about buying myself something.*


Same here! I'm so careful about my personal spending and utility bills 
but when it comes to my cats, I don't seem to have the same limits!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I love that phrase! Cats are my guilty pleasure too. I convinced my boss to send me to a congress in San Francisco, California, USA - on the other end of the world from here, just so I could go to Petco and Petsmart. I brought back an American sized suitcase-full of food, treats, toys, toiletries, bed and stuff for my cats, and a 6-pair cotton socks pack for me. Oh and some hair mousse for me too, and a magnet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

7 million dollars. My cats only eat golden goose.


----------



## Vivien (Jun 29, 2011)

Evo and Wellness are expensive in my part of the world. It's about 2.90USD for a 5.5oz can. I've 3 cats and they need 1 can each. I'll typically spend around 300 per month on them including litter and treats.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Right now Mia is only 13 weeks old so right now I spend about $18 a month for litter and food.


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Two Cats - We shop in bulk so we spend 20.00 - 30.00 on wet food a month and about 20.00 on the cat litter. Right now, we are attempting to toilet train our cats. If that is successful, (so far so good) then we will only be spending the 20-30 on wet food.

Toys and such - I shop at Petsmart and Walmart when they have clearance and then put the toys up and bring out new ones as they get bored with their other toys. So maybe $20 - 30 a year on toys.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

2 kitties (One is 14 lbs relatively sloth-ish and one is 7 lbs constant rocket butt)

$115-140 a month on wet. (Weruva 5oz cans)

$30 for a bag of Orijen that lasts about 2.5-3 months.

$4-8 on treats.

$5 on chicken wings (I buy them for $20 and freeze them. A batch lasts 4 months)

Spoiled. Frigging. Rotten. Yup that's what they are!

Proper cat food is stupid expensive in this part of the country though. Heck most everything is expensive here.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Around $27 for one cat


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm running at about $30 a month for one cat, which consists of a can-a-day of Trader Joe's canned food (only 59 cents a can) and half a bag of Wellness dry. That was actually lower than I thought it was going to be. It's the litter that's really a bigger expense!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

That's funny -- my inability to answer that question got me the thumbs down from a local rescue. One of their questions was what does it cost per year to own a cat. I truly have no idea -- when they need food, I buy food, when they need litter, I buy litter, when I (er, they) want toys I buy toys, and when they need to go to the vet, they go to the vet. We're not wealthy, but I'm not living in a box on the street either! I've had cats for over 40 years (including when I was a kid at home), and the rescue seemed to think that I was completely unworthy since I couldn't even begin to give her a number. I offered my vet's phone number as proof that I take care of my babies responsibly, but they kept pushing for a phone number.

My husband said to call back and say $20k per cat, lol. He said tell them that since the cat masseuse stopped coming to the house, it's gotten a little less expensive to take our babies for their 2x/wk massages. I'm not sure I could say that with a straight face....


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually, sorry to sidetrack a little here, but I want to follow up with another local shelter story. Both these stories are in the last month, and they're part of the reason that I went to a breeder instead of a rescue. The other part is that I so missed my applehead siamese that I only wanted another one. I don't mean to be shallow, and it has nothing to do with being vain about owning a purebred, as an applehead siamese is hardly an in-demand cat. It was about wanting another baby with a similar predisposition to carrying on full conversations & playing fetch. Could I get that with a mixed breed? Probably, but sometimes you like what you like. I spent days long into the night on pet finder looking at every imaginable baby, and I'm just drawn to the appleheads. 

Anyway, I try to be honest, and apparently that was a mistake. I have always had cats except for 3 years when I was first married. I have always had miserable allergies including during the 3 years in a new apartment that had never been occupied by animals. After 3 years of noticing no appreciable difference in my allergies, we decided to go back to owning cats. Yes, occasionally I can't cuddle with them if every other allergy is going crazy, but for the most part, I'm ok. I get injections, take meds in the spring/fall, occasionally use Aller-Pet on them (or similar since I can't seem to find it anymore), but my cats do not get neglected just because I occasionally sneeze. I love them, hold them, snuggle them. And the injections & meds -- they'd be necessary with or without cats.

Well, apparently I was too honest...I answered a question on the rescue's form about having allergies truthfully and they wanted nothing to do with me because they were afraid that I would bring the cat back.


----------



## SigmaWhisky (Apr 1, 2010)

I spend 10 cents for two one-day-old chicks and then another variable meal which [email protected] 30 cents. (Raw meat)

40 cents per day per cat, so per month per cat => 12 bucks
We have 3 cats so 36 bucks a month total. 

My cats are thriving (Not just according to me, but also according to our dry food advocate vet.)

My cats were on hills science diet S/D (anti bladder crystal dry food) before I switched over which costs 52,5 cents per day in here.


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

TwoSiamese,

Wow! I am so sorry you had problems with your local rescue groups. We had that problem when trying to adopt a dog, but never a cat!

I am so surprised that they were unwilling to adopt to you. Where I am from, they practically give the cats away. We went hunting for a third kitty this weekend ( no luck yet) and the human societies were practically begging us to take one - even though we already have 2 skin babies, 2 cats, and a dog!

PZR's Mommy


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

My husband said to call back and say $20k per cat, lol. He said tell them that since the cat masseuse stopped coming to the house, it's gotten a little less expensive to take our babies for their 2x/wk massages. I'm not sure I could say that with a straight face....[/QUOTE]

Yeah, and acupuncture is around $55 per treatment  LOL. (PS: Ritz had no problem with needles getting stuck in her; it was the picking her up that was the problem.)


----------

